# Headlamp Harness



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Anyone On Here Ever Have A Problem With Or Had To Replace The Headlamp Harness Or Headlamp Bulb Connectors? I Had A Customer Call Me At The Dealer I Work At. He Had Hid's Put In And Fried About 6-8 Inches Of The Harness. I Didnt See Anything From Gm Available, So I Called Gm. The Only Way They Offer The Headlamp Harness And Connectors Is With The Front Body Harness. $6,334.00 Later Lol. And Like Im Sure You Assumed, He Didnt Go For It Lol


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Year One has the front lamps harness for about $150.

www.yearone.com


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Gm offers a front lamp harness But, Does not include the High or Low beams. Only includes foglamps, turn signals and maker lamps. So thats probably what they offer.


----------

